# whats hot in color trends for womens t's???



## CarolynKinnison (Jun 2, 2007)

I am looking to order womens ts for next winter art shows, so, I am looking to whats hot in womens colors, for long sleeve ,sweats, and t's. I am very new at ordering, I am looking at Anvil because they are cheap any advice? I want to order only about 100$ to start, and have a local guy I like to print them up. I want to order the right mix of colors, so-- thats my Q- whats hot in colors for womens T's ?? TY


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What's hot now may be very different a year from now.

One of the ways to see what's hot now is to browse fashion magazines that represents your target market.


----------



## CarolynKinnison (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanx- this is good advice.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi-

If you are looking to order shirts for next winter's art shows (although I'm not sure what you mean by that, I have to say), then perhaps you should invest in something more than a cheap t-shirt? I mean, if you are you putting art on a t-shirt?

Black is always a good investment.

Here's some color trend reports for fall/winter 2009/10 Premiere Vision Color Trends Autumn/Winter 2009/2010 | Fashion Trendsetter

Theatrical Colors Give Glamour to Stahl’s Fashion Color Forecast for Autumn/Winter 2009/10 | Fashion Trendsetter

And you can always check out the pantone website


----------



## CarolynKinnison (Jun 2, 2007)

I just got accepted into a very nice art/ craft show that I have done in the past,(in Nov) any ways I want to sell my designs and art onto T's totes/ bags, cards/calendars.... I checked outb the suggested site you gave me, I like the idea of black, TY. Carolyn


----------



## xl-js (Mar 5, 2009)

well if the T is the presentation of your ARTs'D, use white or aqua...


----------



## jackiek (Mar 3, 2009)

CarolynKinnison said:


> I am looking to order womens ts for next winter art shows, so, I am looking to whats hot in womens colors, for long sleeve ,sweats, and t's. I am very new at ordering, I am looking at Anvil because they are cheap any advice? I want to order only about 100$ to start, and have a local guy I like to print them up. I want to order the right mix of colors, so-- thats my Q- whats hot in colors for womens T's ?? TY


I'd use white or black.
Would make more of a statement if you are printing your own work onto them. You want to be showcasing your prints, rather than the tshirts.


----------



## Tshirtmagazine (Mar 3, 2009)

White and black t-shirts are a safe pick, since anybody would wear them. If you are looking into using color t-shirts (which would cost a little bit more) you should use hot pink or a bright blue color. Sometimes having a design on a color shirt makes it look better.


----------



## CarolynKinnison (Jun 2, 2007)

OK, TY Carolyn


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Earth tones are always popular and green tones


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree with earth tones or nuetral colors. Mike


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am also in Picture framing biz, and for mat colors, those have always been most popular over years, i also have inside scoop about color trends because many of my clients are interior designer and they always tell me how earthtone/neutrals out live anything over years whether its for house paint colors, furniture, clothe ect.


----------



## IgnorantZombie (Mar 8, 2009)

I have always liked baby blue on girls. Also i am 20, sooo the age group your aiming for might be different than mine 8)


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

For winter I would have to agree with earthtones, and different greens. Just like summer is usually safe to say its brighter colors, and spring more pastels. Winter is usually the more earthy tones.


----------



## saleha86 (Mar 8, 2009)

For us girls t shirts are now longer and bright colours are doing well. But then again we are targeting the emo clothing, rock clothing etc. market


----------



## CarolynKinnison (Jun 2, 2007)

i will probably have a mix of earth tones as well as lighter colors due to my art being vibrant. I live in Mich, and we here need color. Classics like earth tones are always going to rise to the surface, so I will have a fair amount of those as well. TY


----------

